# On Tracker - but moving aboard, will I lose rate ?



## bbc (6 Oct 2009)

Hi

Currently on AIB tracker mortgage. Getting transferred with my employer to the USA for 3+ years. I plan to rent the house.

Will either trigger AIB to take me off the tracker ?

Thanks a mill for any help.
BBC


----------



## NorfBank (6 Oct 2009)

Depends on your loan offer, is there a condition that states you must make AIB aware of a change in the status of the property from residential to investment? If not then you can keep the tracker.

[broken link removed]


----------

